# Anyone have a spare Million $$$ ?



## JumboShrimp (Aug 7, 2016)

Interesting eBay post:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1000S-OF-CINEMA-LENSES-16MM-35MM-MOVIE-CAMERAS-LOT-ANGENIEUX-COOKE-ZEISS-KERN/282112530759?_trksid=p2045573.c100034.m2102&_trkparms=aid%3D555012%26algo%3DPW.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D20131003150253%26meid%3Daf5bfcc534b64c3683576fe7c72b1b17%26pid%3D100034%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D8%26mehot%3Dpp%26sd%3D331925525135


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 7, 2016)

The no free shipping was the deal breaker for me.

Scott


----------

